# Adding a shower attachment to a tub spout



## JennyL

I have a bathtub with no shower, I would like to connect a hand held shower to the bathtub spout (without removing the spout).

I found a "portable shower attachment" product on Amazon but it seems that a) it fits only circular tub spouts (mine is almost circular but not completely so) and b) they don't work well under higher water pressure.

I am willing to accept a kludge that doesn't look very good.  Low cost would be what i'm looking for.  I don't need anything fancy as long as the connection is good and durable.  Since I am renting though, the setup can't be permanent.

What do you think would work?


----------



## Redwood

The best thing to do is remove the tub spout and install one of these. And yes you will need the landlords blessing.


----------



## handyguys

Yup - Redwoods solution would be pretty cheap and not too much of a kludge. Its also pretty easy to do. Once you move it could be undone and the original spout put back on if that's what the landlord required.


----------



## JennyL

Thanks guys, i'll give it a shot!


----------



## Kludge

And if replacing a spout isn't an option?  My spout has threads. There must be something out there to attach to it to get a handheld shower. I found a product that screws into shower head lines that has a diverter for a handheld. I could use converters to stick it on my bath tub spout...but it would hang pretty low.


----------



## joecaption

If this bath room was designed with no shower then I'd guess there's only sheetrocked walls. Trying to show with no enclosher or tiles on the walls is going to rot out the walls. I'm sure the landlord would be thrilled.


----------



## Kludge

That's not an issue for me.  It's my house...and I only need the shower head to rinse off a little baby who's particularly sensitive to any kind of soap product - and the doc suggested a good rinse off post-bath.  Holding her up to the shower head in the next stall hasn't been working out particularly well...


----------



## frozenstar

Now that tubspout looks awesome Redwood. You should try it out IMO.


----------



## sair

where did you find that tub spout at


----------



## TxBuilder

sair said:


> where did you find that tub spout at



I, too, am curious. Where can one find this contraption?


----------



## Redwood

Alsons makes the spout...

It is sold at many places...

Home Depot for one...


----------



## Bustersmom

Thanks for this helpful suggestion. I went to HomeDepot.com and saw that they carry the exact one pictured (it's a Delta) and they also have one from Alsons that is similar.  They also carry the other part that you would need, the Alsons add-a-shower handheld unit. Does the Delta 5 in. handshower diverter spout work with the Alson's Add-a-shower handshower unit, or must I buy the Alson's 5 1/4" Diverter Tub Spout to make this work properly?


----------



## Redwood

They are interchangeable...


----------



## Bustersmom

Thank you Redwood


----------



## DogmomX3

How do I get the original spout off?  Fixed income, don't want to call a plummer.


----------



## Redwood

The spout will either unscrew or, there is a screw near the wall in a hole in the underside which locks it in place when loosened allows the spout to slip off...

The hole will also be present on many spouts that screw on....


----------



## BigChuck

I don't want to fork over the money for a plumber, but it's inevitable with the leaking going on in an old Boston home I just purchased.  Nice avatar Redwood!


----------

